# Ford 7840 with E28 code



## Back Woods Boy (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello have a 7840 that wont move, bucket and 3 point wont operate, has power steering. So far what I've found is issue with c1/c2 solenoid. Wondering if anyone has any further information on it?


----------



## Back Woods Boy (Mar 25, 2021)

Didn't mean for double post i'm sorry. Have really terrible internet.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

E28 means C1/C2 pressure switch open circuit. Start checking the coils with an ohmmeter. Could also be a dirty/corroded connection. Below are links to discussion of error code E28. 

Ford 8340 sle (white roof) no drive error code E28

ford 40 series error codes.......lots of them!!


----------



## Just Joe (May 13, 2021)

Back Woods Boy said:


> Hello have a 7840 that wont move, bucket and 3 point wont operate, has power steering. So far what I've found is issue with c1/c2 solenoid. Wondering if anyone has any further information on it?


The pressure sensor (if it is in fact good) is probably just telling you there's no pressure. I have a 95 Ford 7840 that had the same issue. I spoke with dealer tech and he immediately said to remove and replace the primary hydraulic (big one aft right under deck) filter. My situation was that I hit a metal post (ground rod hidden) while mowing causing the fluid to by-pass and stop the tractor. I replaced the filter afield . I got it back to the barn and replaced all remaining hydraulic filters.


----------

